# What color's your cat's nose?



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Prince's is pink, but I've recently noticed that some of my strays have orange colored noses...and I think one has a black nose. I was wondering what nose colors there are?


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Cricket, Karma and Belle all have black noses


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Ninja, Sully and Thurston all have black noses. Kobie's was pink and brown split half and half. Mocha's was brown. Puzzles was pink.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Pink for Blaze (with freckles) and black for Blacky. ... nothing surprising or anything.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

2 pinks here


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Gatito is pink, very light pink. The two brothers are orange with a black frame 
Sun was black.
We could actually post pictures of noses, cole-ups of noses only. They are so pretty and perfect.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

I meant to say "close-ups". Sorry.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Lenkolas, great idea. I absolutely adore cats' hocicos and feet. How do you say hocico in English?


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

Brownish-black edged with a pink center. It's very "wild cat" looking.


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

Here you can see her nose. And doesn't she look like pretty with her green bow? LOL, she was not liking it but left it on long enough to appease me getting a photo of her wearing it.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Awww, lovely photo with the bow!!


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you! I also put Mr. Potatohead accessories on her sometimes, too. She looks hilarious in the police hat. LOL. She's not real crazy about playing dress up, though. hahaha...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

It's a light pink but it gets a really bright pink when he gets overly excited.


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

before I met my gal, I wanted a cat with a pink nose, I guess because it looks like a human baby or something. I ended up meeting a cat with this gorgeous red brick leather nose that I adore


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

Nox's nose is black. :]


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Cherry has a light pink nose, and Cassie had a pink nose with a bit of an orange tint.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Black nose for Midnight.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Pink with some speckles of what looks like pepper but it's just his freckles.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Both my girls have 'Ragdoll noses'- Evie's is slate blue, Mitzi's is pink in the middle with a slate blue outline. The both have cutsie pink paw pads.

I love their little noses!


----------



## madamefifi (Apr 30, 2011)

Our cats are mostly pink-nosed, except of course for the black cats who have black noses. Dolores has a mostly-black nose even though she is white with black splodges--some of her foot pads are black, too. Hector has a lovely chocolatey-pink nose.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Straysmommy said:


> Lenkolas, great idea. I absolutely adore cats' hocicos and feet. How do you say hocico in English?


I guess you can say snout, or muzzle? native speakers can you help us? 

Here I go with my nose pics 

Gatito



















Chikis











Rulos


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow, those are amazing photos! Thanks!



faithless said:


> red brick leather nose


Yes, that's exactly the color I meant when I said orange. I love it.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

My girls noses match their coats. Samantha's is a very dark grey, Rochelle's is black, and Alice's is black with a very small spattering of peach.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

Like mowmow, Eric & Ernie have pink noses - they go from pale pink when they're sleepy to bright pink when I'm about to lose a toe...


----------



## vanacat (May 4, 2011)

Vana's nose is a light pink.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

My Baby Oreo has bubble gum pink color nose and Little Pumpkin has a pink nose with a orange patch to the side of it.


----------



## madamefifi (Apr 30, 2011)

Coyote said:


> Like mowmow, Eric & Ernie have pink noses - they go from pale pink when they're sleepy to bright pink when I'm about to lose a toe...


Ha ha, we call that phenomenom "sleep nose" and "activity nose", as in "Shhhh, Poopie's got his sleep nose on."


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Prince's snout.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

^Aw!

Vinnie has a pink nose, Misa has a pink nose with a little splashed of black on it, and Francis has a redish pinkish nose.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Egypt - rose colored with black outline
Lacey - black (dark brown)
Azalia - orangey (tan) with black outline


----------



## Brodie (Jan 10, 2009)

My lad is a British Shorthair Silver Spotty so his nose is a deep brick red colour.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Midnight's little nose is black, Both Star and Lucky have pink noses, and my Li'l Smokie's nose is charcoal gray.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Gray ! With gray-lavender footpads and toes...

 Fran


----------



## calidreamer119 (May 12, 2011)

Bozzy has a reddish/pinkish brown nose with the top of it lined with black and the bottom a dab of black too. I asked my boyfriend what he'd say Bozzy's nose looked like, and he replied a dirty eraser >_< Oh silly men lol.

Alina is a black cat and she has a pure black nose along with it.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

Both of them have noses that match their point colors, so blue (dark grey).


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Pink!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Awww, Mowmow you look lovely and what a pretty nose you have! Thank you for posing for us!!


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Sassy has a reddish nose









Brenna has a pink nose with two black smudges









Lewis had an orangey pink nose (R.I.P My Sweet Boy)









Major Fat Cat Had a pink nose (R.I.P My Sweet Boy)


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

*My Little Pumpkin has a pink nose with an orange patch on it.*


----------



## morse (May 15, 2011)

Morse's nose is also reddish. However, when he eats or drinks, the fur above his nose gets a semi-circle of darker brown. Piggy kitty!


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Catty's is pure black, and Kitty's is really dark brown.


----------

